# 420' Right down the middle!



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Went back to my new found casting field this afternoon to work on my distance. Best cast today, 420'... A new measured best for me. This was with an OM-12 Heavy and a 525 full of 20#, throwing 5 oz... 

A couple of interesting things happened today. This was the first time I actually took a tape and measured off 300', 350', 400' and a foul line from which to cast behind. I got some pretty funny looks, as my foul line was about 10 feet off the road, and sure enough, a Sheriff's deputy stopped to see what the hell I was doing. A fisherman himself, he was astounded when I sent one 400' downrange..... Said he wouldn't have believed it if he hadn't seen it. I told him the record was over 900', so I pretty much suck!!! 

I also thought that if I took along my Mag Elite full of 14#, threw the same weight with the same rod, my distance would IMMEDIATELY improve....WRONG!!!! 350' was about all I could manage with the ABU. I'm getting some slipping with that reel that doesn't happen with the 525... Something to study on, I guess.

I also decided today to end each practice session on a good note, so as not to have to "sleep on" a bad cast/blow-up.

No blow-ups or crack offs today, set a new best cast, went home happy!

Next up will be my other 525 that's full of 17# Sufix...maybe that'll add a little.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice going RR!!! I think I'll steal your idea of marking off yardages instead of "pacing" off yards after a cast. Cuts down on practice time. 900' is the record??!??!! Wow. I am happy if I don't birds nest of snap off  Glad to hear your improving.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

RR,

That is a great read. It brings me back to a time about 7 years ago when I was EXACTLY where you are right now. Just keep practicing, keep learning, and if there is anyway possible get to a casting tournament. 

I was stuck at 500-550 for a looooong time so don't get discouraged when you hit the wall, just figure out a way to bust through!!

Congrats

Tommy


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Tommy said:


> RR,
> 
> That is a great read. It brings me back to a time about 7 years ago when I was EXACTLY where you are right now. Just keep practicing, keep learning, and if there is anyway possible get to a casting tournament.
> 
> ...


Well, considering I'm just beginning to really work on the "proper" OTG, I'm pretty happy so far...I WAS stuck at 300 feet...

I WILL be at the next casting event put on by my buddies at Florida Surf Casters...I wish I could have made the event when Blackbeard was in da' house...

I'll keep working on it, now that I have found a couple of places I can throw!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

April 28-29 there is a tournament in Shallotte NC. This is just a few miles north of Myrtle Beach SC so it's not too far North of you. 

We'd be glad to have you.

Tommy


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, Barty and I are in the preliminary planning stages of making that trip!!! Maybe we can, I'd love to see an 800-900 foot cast in person.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Congrats*

I'm practing almost everyday ...... That OM heaver load ok with just 5 oz ? ...... that's kewl ...... Kinda tempted to break out my HDX ..... that would be a sweet rod for a 525, 

Lets both just keep on practicing


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nice*

I probably got some funny looks as well when Tommy had me throwing a baseball attached to the end of my rod for an afternoon, but it worked wonders...


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*Practice*

RR -Practice Practice Practice is the name of the game. I too hav hit what seems to be an unbeatable best of 580ft .Which I know is do to improper machanics and bad Technique. Truth of the matter is I just dont get the chance to practice that much. best of luck to u.
Tony dcfishman


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

dcfishman said:


> RR -Practice Practice Practice is the name of the game. I too hav hit what seems to be an unbeatable best of 580ft .Which I know is do to improper machanics and bad Technique. Truth of the matter is I just dont get the chance to practice that much. best of luck to u.
> Tony dcfishman


Um, if you can hit 580 consistently, I think you're a better caster than 99% of the people that step onto a beach. 

BTW, you can go practice down at the East Potomac Park this time of year. Very few people, wide open grass and the river to cast into. Good fishing in the spring, too


----------



## hooker9 (Jan 17, 2007)

Firespyder7 said:


> I probably got some funny looks as well when Tommy had me throwing a baseball attached to the end of my rod for an afternoon, but it worked wonders...


I was told to rig up the baseball for practice casting. Can you tell me how to rig the ball? It would make sense to drill a whole in the ball and drive a trebel hook into one end....I don't know what you would do on the top side of the ball. Got a pic? Thanks for your help.
hooker9


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It's easy. Just drill a small hole (just needs to be a little bigger than the 100 lb test leader) all the way through the ball. Tie a treble hoot onto one end of the leader, stick it through and tap the treble down into the baseball hide. Tie a 100 lb barrel swivel on the other end and you're done!!

Tommy


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Pardon this silly question but why a baseball? I imagine its safer than a 5oz lead bullet that might crack off and crack a skull but is there something for to it? Does it more accurately simulate a weight -n- bait situation ?

thanks opcorn:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Makes for a great practice tool for several reasons.

1 - Can be thrown in a smaller casting field. Cuts distance to about 1/2 to 2/3 of a 5 oz lead.

2 - More casts per hour. Time is not spent walking up and down the field. Just reel her back in. Even though the walk would do most of us good...lol

3 - If you video your casts it gives you a clearer view of what the lead/ball is doing.

Tommy


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Tommy said:


> Makes for a great practice tool for several reasons.
> 
> 1 - Can be thrown in a smaller casting field. Cuts distance to about 1/2 to 2/3 of a 5 oz lead.
> 
> ...



The walking is part of my new exercise regimen. Instead of sitting on the beach casting once per hour and consuming a lot of junk food, I go casting, getting in a lot of casts, long walks (measured walks, no less ) and no junk food!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I've used one of these baseballs when Capital Longcasters was doing a lesson. But where can I purchase one (or how would I make one)?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Husky,

See my post about 4 posts up for the how to.

Just go to walmart or any sporting goods store and buy practice baseballs. They are only a couple bucks apiece. 

Tommy


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Um, if you can hit 580 consistently, I think you're a better caster than 99% of the people that step onto a beach.
> 
> BTW, you can go practice down at the East Potomac Park this time of year. Very few people, wide open grass and the river to cast into. Good fishing in the spring, too


Way to go RR!! A reeel nice start. Not sure what to make of the ABU distance other than to say to back off the mags a bit. I'll bet if you throw with a chrome rocket or a BY or even a 7500c3ct you'll get what you expected...

CT, only problem with throwing at East Potomac Park into the river, is marking off the distances...LOLOL


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

what a coinsidence, 300 350 then 400 
was that with the OTG or pendelum
good job with improvement


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*great thread*

Railroader this is a great thread to follow. It is nice to see you are improving and also that something around 420' is very respectable.

My personal best thus far is 375'. I did that this evening and was really happy with it. It was with a modified pendulum. I'm doing all this over water and just reeling the 8oz frogs tongue back in practicing laying down the line too, which I suck at currently. 

I was really having trouble with my accuracy, but today I put three or four really well placed 120 yard casts together and man it felt great!
As for distances greater than 500, well that just seems like a pipe dream to me at this point. I'd take 400-450 and be dang happy!

Great to see so many guys trying and learning together! I wish I had more practice time too!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> Way to go RR!! A reeel nice start. Not sure what to make of the ABU distance other than to say to back off the mags a bit. I'll bet if you throw with a chrome rocket or a BY or even a 7500c3ct you'll get what you expected...
> 
> CT, only problem with throwing at East Potomac Park into the river, is marking off the distances...LOLOL


Hey, instead of walking it, I just swim it. I'm that hardcore :--|


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Sandcruiser, Keep at it, You'll be suprised how quickly 400 will come then 450 and 500...etc Just keep at it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I tried*

Went down to the local ballfields where I had been practicing and they had the gates locked  

Wanted to see how much difference it made in dropping down in brake size and 5 oz instead of 4 
Damn fine casting by all I say


----------

